# Platy



## perryj1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am wondering if my Platy is pregnant. She is moving slower and is fatter. I don't see a gravid spot yet.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

In some platys it is hard to see the gravid spot. If she is bulging down and sideways when you look at her top down she is likely pregnat. ( you do have a male don't you , or did you just get her.?)
otherwise platys are pigs and will eat until they literally burst and die.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

More than likely she is pregnat. They can stoor sperm for a long time. Have any pictures of her?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i bet shes pregnant. if theres a male there than shes for sure pregnant. good luck


----------



## fall888 (Sep 23, 2007)

yes! if she is fatter than ushiwul!


----------

